# Unemployment benefit amounts in Germany/Holland



## Justarandomguy (8 mo ago)

Hello! I'm moving to Germany in the near future. The problem is I do NOT have a job lined up

I have however found apartments within my budgets in Germany. I've visited a few and there is 1 that really interests me so I'll be signing a lease soon with the landlord

The other problem is that I'll have no income coming in as I have never worked in Germany. Is it possible to get unemployment benefits without work experience? If so what amount will I be getting every week/month?

I have work experience in France as I used to live there & the amount of unemployment benefits (called RSA) is around 500€/month. 

In the UK the JSA ( unemployment benefit amount) is £280/month. Ho much is it in Germany?

I have some funds to cover rent, utilities bills ( electriciy,gas,water), phone bill, internet, grocery shopping, car expenses ( auto repairs, petrol, insurance),etc for the 1st month only

I plan on getting a job once in Germany. It may take a few weeks/months depending if I'm able to find one as it's quite difficult as there are many candidates in the job sector I'm interested in!

So after I've moved to Germany, will I be entitled to some sort of benefit i.e unemploymet benefits & rental allowance ( housing benefit). If so what is the amount per month?

Thanks in advance for your information!


----------

